# Please help me choose a picture!!!



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello all,

I've just been doing yet another session of portrait-type shots of Abbie. How difficult is it to get 'em to stay still and 'pose' for you, isn't it?

Anyway, I wondered if you kind folks would help me to choose the 'best' one? I don't know if this is strictly allowed here, but here goes ...

#1









#2


#3


#4


#5 (This is actually a crop of #4)


Please, please give an indication of which shot or shots you prefer.

Cheers,
Simon.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I like #4. 

Pretty dog<:


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

They are all beautiful, but if I had to pick it would be #1 first and then #4.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, Abbie doesn't take a bad picture  but I would pick #3 (I like that she is looking at the camera) but #5 would be my 2nd choice but then again she sure is pretty in #1. Ok....#3 would be my pick.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Abbie*

I like #2, 3, or 4-Abbie is a beauty!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

#1 is my first choice (the expression is matched by the mood of the photo because of the areas of shadow)
#4/5 is my second choice.
Beautiful dog


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

i like 2 and 4, but they're all beautiful!


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

great shots! #1 and #2 are my favourites. I prefer the lighting and expression in #1, but the collar (is that what it is behind her ear?) is slightly distracting, so i like the composition of #2 more... tough choices! any one of them would be great! were you using an off camera flash? or just bouncing the light?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I like No 2 and 4. Can you get a close up of 2? I love the gentle look on his face.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

#1 and #3 But than I keep looking and changing my mind. I love them all........how about a collage? 
If I HAD to choose just one......I like #1


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow boo.and.hanna I agree about the collar -what a shame it's there. For me #1 has turned out so well, but the collar sticks out like a sore thumb. Maybe it's time to try my hand at cloning it out?

I used a flashgun on camera, but pointing upward and with a big diffuser (Gary Fong) to bounce most light off the ceiling whilst sending some of it straight at Abbie. I also placed a reflector on the side of Abbie that was least lit just to fill in some shadow areas.

Thanks for all your kind comments ... I will definitely take everyone's votes into account and let you all know how the votes pan out in a week or so ...

Thanks again!


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

cyman1964uk said:


> Wow boo.and.hanna I agree about the collar -what a shame it's there. For me #1 has turned out so well, but the collar sticks out like a sore thumb. Maybe it's time to try my hand at cloning it out?
> 
> I used a flashgun on camera, but pointing upward and with a big diffuser (Gary Fong) to bounce most light off the ceiling whilst sending some of it straight at Abbie. I also placed a reflector on the side of Abbie that was least lit just to fill in some shadow areas.


cloning would probably work, the background isn't very busy where the collar is, granted i'm no PP wizard or anything. 

love the soft look of the light in those shots, have thought about getting a fong lightsphere, is that what you used? i just have a cheapie diffuser right now that i'm not too thrilled with. great results with the reflector, i need to try to employ something like that as well!


----------



## blond1155 (May 27, 2010)

I like number 2. I love the look in the eyes, and the wavy coat. But they're all just beautiful. I know why you had such a hard time picking one.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Beautiful! 1 and 4


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I like the facial expression in #1 the best.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

We have some people on here that can take that collar out of there. They helped me with a picture I had with leaves on mine and Gunner's face. I like #1 a lot minus the collar but the close up on #5 is really good too. #2 and #3 are almost as good. Good lookin' pup you have there.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I love #4 - what a handsome girl!


----------



## micahsmom (Oct 26, 2010)

1 and 5, but they are all wonderful!!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

They are all great but my favorite is 1. I am sure the collar can be brushed out.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

1 and 2 are my favorites for the pose and the lighting.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

hmmm....if i had to pick JUST ONE it would be #4.

she is adorable = )


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I like #4 the best!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

HMMMN I have a hard time choosing because the expression looks a little worried to me. Is your pup maybe a little uncomfortable with the camera or lighting? Lovely, lovely dog!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Worried? Demure, more like. Abbie generally looks like this - here's an indoor picture taken of her at distance and without flash: 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=13283&catid=member&imageuser=3650

and here's one of her outside:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=13279&catid=member&imageuser=3650

We've always said she has that shy look that Diana Spencer used to have (pre-wedding, in particular). It's the look she uses to win us over! She's not worried.

boo.and.hanna: Yes, it's the Fong Lightsphere that I used. I got the collapsable one and in fact this is the first time I have used it in anger. I did point it up at the ceiling and then used a basic circular reflector about 2m to the side of Abbie. Seems to have worked well.

Now, I have managed to have a go at removing the collar from #1 ...










Is that better? Should it be the new #1?

As for the current scores - it's really close! If I include all the mentioned favourites (whether they are top favs or not), the scores are as follows:

#1 11
#2 7
#3 4
#4 10
#5 4

So it's looking like it's going to be between #1 and #4 ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I love them all (she is a beauty) but #4 is the one that made me pause in awe


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

I love the look in her eyes in the first pic.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

cyman1964uk said:


> Worried? Demure, more like. Abbie generally looks like this - here's an indoor picture taken of her at distance and without flash:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=13283&catid=member&imageuser=3650
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the clarification on that...I have a golden with a similar type of expression that easily crosses into worry. 
Beautiful photos and beautiful dog. I would choose number 1. It was the first one that caught my eye until I went off into some psychological land...sorry about that.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

For what it's worth these are my thoughts...
#1 is my favorite, I like the lighting and the depth of field, the only thing I would like better is just a little bit cropped off the left side, to me (and it is just my opinion), her body off to the side looks just a little awkward. I would prefer a slight crop like this....(of course I would add your framing back in and clone out the collar as you had).

I also like #3 but I would also like it cropped just a little more like this, with the frame added back in too..


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They all are good, i like 1, and 4, the most.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry, I posted before I commented on the others. As I mentioned, I really like #1 and #3, your focus is great, very nice depth of field, I would just crop off a little of the unnecessary.

#2 is nice but there is no light in her eyes and the right side of her face is shadowed. Of 4&5 I prefer the crop of #5, I just think the lighting is just a little bit too harsh over her eyes.

She's a beautiful dog and you did a great job on her portraits! Nice job with your lighting.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Number 4 is my favorite. I love the close-up.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

They are all lovely. What a gentle and sweet face she has. I am partial to number 4.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I like picture #1


----------



## RichBrubaker (Nov 25, 2010)

Number 4 is nice.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh so hard to choose. I like #1 and #4 the best though. The expression on #4 really looks artistic and painting-like. 

And at least now I know it's not just me that finds it more than difficult to get them to pose. Even when I don't, something still goes wrong with the flipping picture. Lol.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ori said:


> Oh so hard to choose. I like #1 and #4 the best though. *The expression on #4 really looks artistic and painting-like. *
> .


That was my thought too<: 

I liked #1 too, but the turn of her head was a little too severe. It would have been different if it were a full picture of her body + her head and her lovely expressive face.


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

#4 -can't go wrong. Lovely! Good job.


----------



## hat trick (Jan 22, 2009)

I like #2.


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

amazed at the job you did there cloning out the collar. your photoshop skills are impressive!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I love the lighting in the last two pictures. I think #4 is my favorite.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

I have taken on board all the comments (I think) about edits. I have cropped and taken out the collar from #1 and cropped #3 and I absolutely agree, we have some way better images now. Here they are in improved form:

#1


#2









#3


#4


#5










Scores are as follows:

#1 18
#2 8
#3 7
#4 16
#5 4

Just shows the crop from #4 to #5 didn't pay and that this is a 2-horse(?) race. I'm kind of surprised at how low the score is for #2, but I guess that's because of the lack of catchlight in her eyes.

Well, thanks for all your votes and opinions. If anyone wants to, please keep adding to these. I truly value your views - I think I would have gone for #1 myself too.

Kind regards,
Simon.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Love them all, but No 1 is great, then I love the last one!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I like #5 best I think... but it sure is a tough call as they are all shot quite beautifully!! Can't go wrong really when the subject is soo pretty!!!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I like #5.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

There's not a bad one in the bunch. I like all of them. But if I had to choose, I like that she's looking at the camera in #3.


----------



## roxanness (May 29, 2009)

Number four is beautiful, especially the lighting.


----------

